# See You All In A Week...



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Off on holiday in the morning with the wife to Egypt for a week, without the kids!

On a dive boat with no phone signal or Internet..... Bliss....

Have fun without me...


----------



## Adz (Jul 8, 2010)

Enjoy T`egypt bud









andf watch for sharks :to_become_senile:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Just in time for widespread civil disorder, overthrow of Mubarak and total bedlam. Have good trip.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Enjoy yourself 

And don't for feck sake have ice in your drinks


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Have a fine time Effendi.









Later,

William


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Cheers Jason, E N J O Y! :yes:

(now, what can we get up to whilst the Mod is away :lookaround: :evil: :lol: :starwars: )

:assassin:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Dave O said:


> Enjoy yourself
> 
> And don't for feck sake have ice in your drinks


aye, what he said !


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Have a good time Jase.


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

Party Chez Jason
















Follow me, I know where he lives - in the East somewhere 

Have a good time, do you have a dive watch?


----------



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

:toot: :wine: *Party time* :drinks: :taunt: :astro: :yahoo: epsi:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

h34r: Has he gone yet?


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Have a good one, my mate and his bint are flying out to Sharmm El Sheik on Saturday for a week of diving. So if you see a Scouse bodybuilder, say hello he's very friendly


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Sounds like quite an adventure ahead,have a great time,

the most important decision now,is to decide which watches to take with you...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have a great time mate, and I'm wishing the boat is granny free for you


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Have a great holiday Jase, you deserve it :beach:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

have a good'un mate :thumbsup:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

jasonm said:


> On a dive boat




:bad:





Hope the seas are calm for you...have a great time, relax, and try not to fret about the kids...they'll be fine. :thumbsup:

And remember...we'll be expecting pics when you return.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Just in time for widespread civil disorder, overthrow of Mubarak and total bedlam. Have good trip.


Well he can't say he wans't warned! 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-12289475


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Just in time for widespread civil disorder, overthrow of Mubarak and total bedlam. Have good trip.
> ...


If the sharks don`t get him the rioters will...



:lol:


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > MarkF said:
> ...


I knew all that rioting about the government stuff was a bit false, I bet if you look closely, in the middle of that crowd there's a certain Englishman hawking used watches for all he's worth


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Settle down now chaps, he's about due back - no more of "those" gratuitous posts, and adverts, and links to commercial sites we've all been getting away with this last week









If you manage to get out and home, Welcome Back Jason! Photo of bronzed body in mankini is obligatory! :bad:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Off on holiday in the morning with the wife to Egypt for a week, without the kids!
> 
> On a dive boat with no phone signal or Internet..... Bliss....
> 
> Have fun without me...


Avoid Cairo Nest Of Spies (jk). But hope you had a splashin' good time (wet and dry).



mel said:


> ... Photo of bronzed body in mankini is obligatory! :bad:


Oh. Please. God. NO. Nobody ever looks as good in one as one thinks he does.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Back now safe and sound..... 

Had a great time and photos to follow when Ive copied the 4 x 4 gig cards to the Mac :lookaround:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

glad you're back s&s mate, had visions of having to form a forum rescue party :rofl:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

+1 wot Paul said - we had Cammy and Black and Gold lined up, and Colin (Nalu) with his little tank, but they decided a big fat bloke like me could do the job - just sit on the rioters someone said. :lol:

Were thing OK where you were Jason? Looked a bit scary on Telly! Iron Bars and steel toe caps in serious useage! :yes:

(PS, I kept the forum in order - Honest Boss! :bull*******: )


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers guys...

We were on a livaboard out of Hurghada ... It was quite surreal , we got back into port on Thursday night to be warned not to go downtown because there were going to be protests, didnt really pay it much thought, then Friday had a day room in the Marriot and saw it all going off on CNN.... The lockdown on mobile and internet signals was quite disturbing to experience

The mood at the airport was a bit tense , everyone was clustered around TVs trying to find out the latest, but I think the worst of it is contained in the main cities , we didn't see any problems.....

There was a general air of something big happening though.....

We had a cracking time and Ill put together a proper topic soon, we got some great photos .....Heres a Nudibranch 'sea slug' to start the photos off... Little bugger was only a inch long....


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

pg tips said:


> glad you're back s&s mate, had visions of having to form a forum rescue party :rofl:


I'd have gladly offered my assistance but, you know....bad back and all that.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Dave O said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > glad you're back s&s mate, had visions of having to form a forum rescue party :rofl:
> ...


So would I but I don`t fly or swim which could have been a bit of a handicap 

Glad you made it out OK Jase, if you hadn`t I might have become the new No.1 on a watch forum  how sad would that be? h34r: :lol:

BTW Jase on that matter I do hope you`re going to increase your post rate, I`m only 270 behind you


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Heres a Nudibranch 'sea slug' to start the photos off... Little bugger was only a inch long....


What sort of watch was he wearing? 

Later,

William


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Dave O said:
> 
> 
> > pg tips said:
> ...


Mac, you carry on mate, its not something I aimed to do, it just happened, if you overtake me I wouldnt care a bit..


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Dave O said:
> ...


This is just a ploy to stop me posting isn`t it :disgust: :lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Mach, -> be careful, very careful! He can bust you back down anytime - *HE HAS THE POWER!*


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Heres a Nudibranch 'sea slug' to start the photos off... Little bugger was only a inch long....


That's excellent.

I mean to pick up a waterproof housing for my camera at some point. I have a few dive trips to look forward to this year but as yet they are all in the cold gloomy UK waters. I'd like to make it abroad to some nice clear blue stuff like this.


----------

